# Which hand grinder??



## Gilly (Jul 29, 2019)

Ok which for my money
Kinu classic
JX pro
Commondante


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

I’ve only used the Comandante so can only suggest this one.

I chose this one due to the design, burrs and based on other reviews. Think at the time I had a discount code that worked as well for a UK stockist.

Good luck picking.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Which one do you like the look of most?


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

If I was looking for a hand grinder now, I'd look towards a Feld 47 without hesitation. I have the original Feld and an Aergrind, both fantastic grinders.


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Commondante for me as I own one. Rock solid build quality and its ability to produce sublime tasting coffee. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Gilly said:


> Ok which for my money
> Kinu classic
> JX pro
> Commondante


Haven’t used the JX but I have the other two. For espresso I prefer the Kinu but for pour over always would use the Comandante. The Kinu doesn’t get much use as I either use electric (Levercraft Ultra) or a different hand grinder for espresso.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

JX Pro had the least grind resistance of any grinder I have used.

Generally, I prefer grinders where I can visually confirm setting without having to remove anything, like a Feld.


----------

